# SCAT CAT floater trip!



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

Leaving out of Port A Nov 21st at 0800. Returning Nov 23rd
We need at least 2-3 more guys to join us. 
The cost is 650 per person and it should be a 52-56 hr total trip.
Anyone interested can call Fishermans Wharf @ 800-605-5448.
Hope some of you can join us!
-K


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

A week from tomorrow! Who's in?


----------

